

THE FUTURE (of) CRM - adilupau

They say innovation happens on the edges so don&#x27;t look for it in the middle. Salesforce.com is
undoubtedly the most successful company that helps business people close more business. They
roughly own half of the market and have close to 5 million users.
Yet there are around to 200 millions small companies in the world which serve customers cause that
is the main purpose of any business. So, as you can see , the world of these small entrepreneurs
remains vastly underserved when it comes to software
With the rise of smartphones this is all going to change. There are three companies that fight for the
future CRM customers will actually want to use and they are not based in the middle , that being
Silicon Valley. Rather they are slowly revolutionizing the edges , all three were started in the
Eastern Europe. They are BASE (www.getbase.com) Inch (www.getinch.com) and CallerQ
(www.callerq.com) and come from Poland, Hungary and respectively Romania.
They all recognize the fact that for a true future CRM, something should happen immediately after
a call has ended in terms of setting a followup and reporting should be done automatically and
manually by the user. For now , they have launched Android versions but soon IOS versions will
follow.
Which one do you think has the better chances to succeed?
======
chany2
I am fan and follower of the space however I don't use CRM in my daily job.

I think to compete with Salesforces, more 'insightful' organizations are
considering the inclusion of the big data aspect of it (whether its a buzz
thread of recent that people are all leaning towards).

Lattice Engines, InsideView, etc... adding intelligence behind it. Also sales
people hate re-entering information and likes the possibility of scoring
sales. CRMs and Gmail CRM Plugins would be brought no-doubt about that but are
they actually useful from the sales person's POV? - if you are trying to think
whats the next step in innovation for CRMs.

------
padseeker
Not every business believes they really need a CRM. Plenty of old school
businesses are skeptical of technology. 200 million companies includes every
plumber/electrician/restaurant and a whole bunch of other mom and pop / small
local business. The businesses that have bought CRM apps understand the ROI of
a CRM. Not all businesses do though.

------
adilupau
in my view everyone that makes phone calls to set-up meetings needs a crm,
even though this would be the basic one

i think technology should help people do business not eliminate human
interaction

with these two in mind, we've created CallerQ , which is the most basic crm
app

you can download it free and give us feedback which will be kindly appreciated

